# Looking to move to spain



## Seanies76 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm sure this has been posted before, but I was looking for some information.

I've had enough of the U.K., I run my own internet based business so have the ability to work anywhere in the world, and am seriously looking at moving to Spain. I've began taking Spanish lessons for my own interests, but I'm looking for advice really.

I've seen numerous sites on private renting in Spain. I would be looking to rent for a few years and to see how things go. What kind of laws are there to protect renters in Spain?

What is the schooling system like in Spain for English kids coming in, I have 3 younger children 3,7,11

Is it as simple as agreeing a lease on a property and just moving in?

I have Euro medical cards for hospital etc, is there anything else. Need?

What about English vehicles, am I able to just bring my own vehicles over?

What about kids Xbox, TVs etc, is it as simple as changing a plug to operate in Spain?

Are there extra local tax like council tax payable?

Would I have to have a Spanish bank account?

I am a newbie to this, but I fancy Spain and believe it could bring a better quality of life for my family and I'm seriously considering it and was hoping someone could help me out with answers to the above?

Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

First of all welcome tothe forum.

Yes its as simple as leasing a property - but thats where the simplicity ends.
The european health cards are for tourist emergencies only. 
Your English car will need to be matriculated and registered in Spain if thats where you are living.
You will have to pay tax in Spain, as this is where your centre of interest would be and register as autonomo to become self employed, although when you do that, you then will be eligible for Spanish healthcare.
You would need a Spanish bank account to pay rent and you'd need an NIE number.
Schools - your younger two could go to a Spanish school as they would pick the language up fairly easily, but your older one may struggle and may be better in an international school, where they teach the English curriculum in English.
Xbox and TVs are fairly easy, just change the plugs and settings

Jo xxx


----------



## donnados (Jan 26, 2016)

jojo said:


> First of all welcome tothe forum.
> 
> Yes its as simple as leasing a property - but thats where the simplicity ends.
> The european health cards are for tourist emergencies only.
> ...


i live in spain and got my house from an estate agaent {property hound} i didnt have a spanish bank account and still dont


----------



## Seanies76 (Jan 25, 2016)

thanks Jo, its an exceptionally daunting thought but I'm pretty sure its something I'm going to do in the next few months. I will need that time to organise everything. I really am sick of the UK and I think the quality of life would be so much better in Spain for my family. I am worried about the kids though and the massive change. I know they are resilient, just worries me thats all!


----------



## Seanies76 (Jan 25, 2016)

how protected are you as a tenant in Spain? is it a different ball game?


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

I run my UK business remotely from Spain - I've only been here a few months though. Just opened a Spanish bank account with Sabadell, couldn't have been easier and I don't have an NIE or anything yet.
I'm looking into the right way forwards, I think its going to mean me registering autonomo, but you have time to sort these things out - doesn't have to all happen on day one.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I think you have to show you have savings of about five thousand pounds and a monthly income of about six hundred a month per person if you don't have a job, others here will know the details.


----------



## Seanies76 (Jan 25, 2016)

i own and run my own company anyhow so that won't be an issue


----------



## donnados (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a contract with them which is petty much the same as the uk. i dont have any savings but most estate agents just want proof of income. you still pay a deposit and month rent and also cleaning fee. i would recommend an estate agent rather than private rental. Im still looking for work here but my partner works self employed so you will not have a problem letting.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Seanies76 said:


> I've had enough of the U.K., I run my own internet based business so have the ability to work anywhere in the world, and am seriously looking at moving to Spain.


You'll need to look into either registering your business in Spain or becoming employed by it. One way or another you'll need to pay tax in Spain on your income.



Seanies76 said:


> I've seen numerous sites on private renting in Spain. I would be looking to rent for a few years and to see how things go. What kind of laws are there to protect renters in Spain?


Generally renters are better protected than in the UK. I think 3 year contracts are the norm, and the landlord can't increase the rent above inflation. But I'm not 100% sure about this. In some expat areas I believe finding long term rents isn't so easy because owners like to do holiday lets during the peak season.



Seanies76 said:


> What is the schooling system like in Spain for English kids coming in, I have 3 younger children 3,7,11


As with anywhere it varies with school and region. You may want to think about which language your kids will be taught in (many regions teach mainly in the local language rather than Spanish). The 11 year old would be better off going to an international school as learning a new language as well as adapting to a new curriculum would be asking a lot. The younger kids would be ok in a Spanish school.



Seanies76 said:


> I have Euro medical cards for hospital etc, is there anything else. Need?


If you pay into the Spanish social security you'll be covered by that anyway



Seanies76 said:


> What about English vehicles, am I able to just bring my own vehicles over?


I think you need to register them after a certain time, and you might need to switch to a Spanish driving license



Seanies76 said:


> What about kids Xbox, TVs etc, is it as simple as changing a plug to operate in Spain?


yes



Seanies76 said:


> Are there extra local tax like council tax payable?


Yes but it's not very much compared to UK



Seanies76 said:


> Would I have to have a Spanish bank account?


Probably


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

donnados said:


> I have a contract with them which is petty much the same as the uk. i dont have any savings but most estate agents just want proof of income. you still pay a deposit and month rent and also cleaning fee. i would recommend an estate agent rather than private rental. Im still looking for work here but my partner works self employed so you will not have a problem letting.


You need to be able to prove income and/or have savings in a Spanish bank to register as resident here. This is a requirement of living in Spain.

When renting, one doesn't have to pay a 'cleaning fee', this is entirely your choice as a tenant.

Personally, I would always recommend renting privately if possible - but this is a personal taste. If you use an agent then you will/may have to pay a finders fee to the agent.

If you are not married, then you are treated as individuals and one person can't benefit from the other (in terms of health care or finances etc.)


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can you really manage in Spain without an NIE as one of the posters mentioned , I didnt think you could open a bank account or do much else without one ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

maureen47 said:


> Can you really manage in Spain without an NIE as one of the posters mentioned , I didnt think you could open a bank account or do much else without one ?


No you can't, but everyone is required to register as a resident on the foreigners' list within 90 days of arrival and a NIE will be issued then if one is not already held. At one time, many foreigners tried to get away with not meeting their obligations and managed to do so by "living under the radar" for a few years, but the Spanish authorities have wised up since then and are hitting offenders hard. As far as vehicles are concerned, they must be matriculated and put onto Spanish plates within 90 days of the owner becoming resident in Spain (penalty is confiscation and crushing of said vehicle with no recompense) and, of course, after being here 183 days in a year (or sooner if it appears to the authorities that the person's centre of economic interest is here) that person becomes subject to Spanish income tax on his/her worldwide income.


----------



## Seanies76 (Jan 25, 2016)

awesome great stuff! thanks very much


----------



## Seanies76 (Jan 25, 2016)

my biggest concern is finding an area where the younger 2 can go to school and the 11 year old can find an international school. any ideas on areas i can look? i would prefer to be close to the coast


----------

